# Bagless Vacumms



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey I was just wondering what kind of vacuums you all have hahaha. I know strange question! But we are in the market for a new one. Ours sucks lately...hahha literally!!! :HistericalSmiley:

We have an old Bissel I think, probably like almost 10 years old. With a bag. We want to get one of those ones now that are bagless. With the filters and canisters you dump out. I am interested in ones with Hepa Filtration. My mom has bad asthma and allergies, I assume these are the best ones to get?

She saw the infommerical about the Shark Navigator whichs seems interesting. However, from what I'm reading about it, it doesn't have Hepa I don't think. Does anyone know? :huh:

And we have been looking at the stores, and I was looking at reviews online. It is so hard because one person will say the best vacuum they ever had, and another person says its horrible!

So I figured I'd ask here if you all know what brand or model numbers you have, of bagless ones...to add to our list of ones to decide from. Thanks!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dyson 12009-01 All Floors Upright Cyclonic Vacuum

I love this one. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup love my Dyson too!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard great things about the Dyson Pet, but it was a little out of our price range. It has a lifetime HEPA filter along with a bunch of other cool features, including automatically adjusting brushes (for different carpet height) and these little whisker things that apparently brush dirt/dust out from under small crevices and directly into the suction area. 

Amazon.com: Dyson DC14 Animal Cyclone Upright Vacuum Cleaner: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have a dyson and LOVE IT. Every time I vaccuum with it, i can't help but think to myself 'boy i love this vacuum'.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know everyone that's posted so far is "for" Dyson, but I remember reading in Consumer Reports magazine a couple of years back how horrible they did compared to other vacuums. I specifically remember the Dyson Pet model.

I am very interested on what other vacuums people here like, as I am interested in getting a tiny, more portable bagless vacuum to do my hardwoods on a daily basis.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We have needed a new vacuum for years now. :brownbag: We've been married eight years and have three vacuums. I would just love to have one that actually works. Now that we have mostly hardwoods throughout the house, we aren't in need of such a heavy duty vacuum, but we still need one nonetheless. 

If I had my druthers, not to mention the money, I would buy a Rainbow in a heartbeat. They have been around for ages and are a good company. The vacuum runs on a water filtration system. Rainbow Cleaning System: Authorized Distributor Locator and Product Information

They are pretty expensive though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> I know everyone that's posted so far is "for" Dyson, but I remember reading in Consumer Reports magazine a couple of years back how horrible they did compared to other vacuums. I specifically remember the Dyson Pet model.
> 
> I am very interested on what other vacuums people here like, as I am interested in getting a tiny, more portable bagless vacuum to do my hardwoods on a daily basis.


i think the pet model is unnecessary, I think the basic model is more than sufficient and I was glad I didn't waste the extra money for the pet model!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I know Dysons are supposedly to be really nice. My boyfriends mom just got one for Christmas from all of her kids. But they are sooooo expensive. That is way out of our price range. Our price range would be more in the $100 not like $400 hahah. I even thought $250 for the Shark was insane.

I kinda narrowed it down to 2, we are going to look at them at Target probably tomorrow. The hard thing is reading the rewiews online. One person will give a vacuum a 5 star rating saying I LOVE IT!!!! And another person will come along and give the same vacuum a 1 star and say DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY.
So I guess you just gotta go by the one that has the highest percentage of 4 and 5 star ratings I guess?? And features you want and what not.

But once we decide on one, and we get one I will share how it works out haha.
We have all hardwood floors downstairs with area rugs, and all carpet upstairs. So we need one that does both. A lot of them I see have the things you can adjust for carpet heights and stuff. I'm just so tired of the bag business!!! I am excited to get one that I can SEE the dirt its sucking up hahaha.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

SugarBob62 said:


> Yeah I know Dysons are supposedly to be really nice. My boyfriends mom just got one for Christmas from all of her kids. But they are sooooo expensive. That is way out of our price range. Our price range would be more in the $100 not like $400 hahah. I even thought $250 for the Shark was insane.
> 
> I kinda narrowed it down to 2, we are going to look at them at Target probably tomorrow. The hard thing is reading the rewiews online. One person will give a vacuum a 5 star rating saying I LOVE IT!!!! And another person will come along and give the same vacuum a 1 star and say DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY.
> So I guess you just gotta go by the one that has the highest percentage of 4 and 5 star ratings I guess?? And features you want and what not.
> ...


I know what you mean about reading reviews -- sometimes people even review a product as "1-star" because they took to long to ship it or something like that...having nothing to do with the product itself. :blink:

If you have it narrowed between a few models, look them up on Amazon.com because tons of people review products there and you can probably get a better gauge of the quality of the product. Amazon might even be cheaper to buy, and it's usually free shipping for orders over $25 (not on all items, but on almost anything I buy). I'd love to hear which models you're interested in.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was going to mention MIELE but it won't be in your price range.

Miele Vacuum Cleaners


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

You can get a Dyson from either QVC or HSN with the e-z pay option. We've had the Dyson for about 6 years and it definitely is worth every penny we paid for it.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

A Bagless Vacuum??
How about a Maltese? :smrofl:
They are great floor cleaners! Lol


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Canada said:


> A Bagless Vacuum??
> How about a Maltese? :smrofl:
> They are great floor cleaners! Lol


 
AHHAHA true true...they do pick up dust bunnies as well. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


The two I am looking at is ones that they have locally at our Target. I want to be able to SEE it and pick it up and stuff before buying. And they are both on sale I think or atleast one is.

A Hoover WindTunnel UH70120
Amazon.com: Hoover UH70120 WindTunnel T-Series Rewind Bagless Upright Vacuum Cleaner: Kitchen & Dining

And Bissel 82H1
Amazon.com: Bissell 82H1 Cleanview Helix Bagless Upright Vacuum Cleaner: Home & Garden

I have read reviews for each EVERYWHERE. Target, Amazon, Best Buy... They are still mixed wherever you read them.
I am trying to determine which would be the best for us. I guess we will decide tomorrow when we look at them. 

We have a Bissell now. It's lasted all this time (years and years), I guess that says alot. But I like some of the stuff I'm reading about the Hoover. And the Hoover is more expensive, so I don't know if that necessarily means its better or does more or what. It's hard to tell online. I've read my reviews, tomorrow I will go look at them and see.

I'll let you know how well it "sucks" when I get one hahaha :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, based on looks, I like the Hoover. lol :HistericalSmiley: But I know that's the last thing that should be the "deciding factor". :chili:

I did want to make a comment, as I think you said you have hardwood floors in your home (or at least a portion)...make sure either of them (or both) has the feature where you can turn off the bristle bar rotating, as over time that will scuff your hardwoods.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I don't think either do...the only one I saw that did was the Shark. And that one doesn't have the HEPA filter, and its double the price. But they do adjust for different heights. I don't think we will necessarily use it on the hardwood floors...we never have before. I usually just use the hose attachment for around the baseboards, and I use the Swiffer for the floors.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, based on looks, I like the Hoover. lol :HistericalSmiley: But I know that's the last thing that should be the "deciding factor". :chili:
> 
> I did want to make a comment, as I think you said you have hardwood floors in your home (or at least a portion)...make sure either of them (or both) has the feature where you can turn off the bristle bar rotating, as over time that will scuff your hardwoods.


Lisa brings up a good point. Make sure the vacuum can actually vacuum hardwoods. Ours supposedly can, but all it really does is spit the stuff back at you! It is AWFUL! I don't think I have ever had a vacuum that can do both carpet and hardwoods.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Do Not buy a vacuum that has filters that you have to replace. They cost a fortune! (Especially Hoover filters- my Hoover had 2 and they cost $30 each to replace every few months)

Get a Dyson on the HSN or QVC payment plan They are worth the money !

I have the Purple Dyson Animal and my sister has the Dyson Yellow one- best vacuums we have ever had........no filter or bags to buy....no added expense ....nothing to forget to replace.... I love all the on-board accessories and the suction NEVER stops......... I have 2 persian cats and a sheltie and even suck up maltese fur after I clip Emma........ and it never NEVER stops sucking literally !They do a great job on hardwood and tile floors, mattresses, lamp shades,blinds, paddle fans, too.

Best of luck !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Toby's Mom said:


> Lisa brings up a good point. Make sure the vacuum can actually vacuum hardwoods. Ours supposedly can, but all it really does is spit the stuff back at you! It is AWFUL! I don't think I have ever had a vacuum that can do both carpet and hardwoods.


:HistericalSmiley:Actually my vacuum does both, the only thing I have to do is change the brush. The carpet brush would do the tile floor too but I don't like it and since I have more tiles than carpet, I change the brush.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My vacuum can do both hardwoods & carpet. It has a little lever that you can switch to "carpet" or to "hard surface" or something, and it will turn the brush bar off. It actually picks up everything on the hardwoods amazingly well. It's a Eureka Boss SmartVac and has a sealed HEPA filter(it's about 4yrs old, was in Consumer Reports). My only complaint is that is is very heavy and I want something super lightweight for just doing the hardwoods on a daily basis.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We just bought a Hoover Platinum Collection that is cyclonic and bagless. Its still in the box as it just arrived yesterday. We have all hardwood and tile floors and our old vacuum was simply blowing the dirt and dust away from it and not sucking it up. I do not know what it cost because DH picked it out but I do recall he was very frustrated with looking up reviews for vacuums online for the same reasons you articulated.

I don't like to vacuum - I prefer to sweep and then swiffer because I'm convinced that vacuums simply don't clean hardwood or tile well. But, that's just crazy me


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have heard great things about the MIELE. 
That being said I have a Hoover Wind Tunnel because it has the Self Propelled feature. I have very very very thick carpet and it is almost impossible to vacuum my carpet without the propelled setting. Personally I like bags I think dumping the stuff out of a vacuum would cause a much bigger mess than a bag.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I just bought last month a bissel bagless vertug. It has all the attachments and its under 80.00. I got mine from HSN. I call mine the poor girls Dyson, lol. Good luck!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have hardwood floors in my apt and I ABSOLUTLY LOVE my swiffer sweeper vac. Its a swiffer with a small lightweight vacuum built in. Its actually pretty powerful for its size and picks up crumbs, dust, and hairs pretty well. Plus it has a swiffer sheet to pick up the really little things. Its bagless and I usually empy out the containter once a week and replace the swiffer sheet every couple days. Its really cheap, it think its under $30 and its cordless. I usually keep mine plugged in. Its not a replacement for a full size vacuum but its perfect for using everyday on hardwood floors. I would definately recommend it to everyone who has hard wood floors and hate the feeling of little crumbs leftover from dog treats.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

*OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!* :blink: :blink: :blink:

Well we got the Hoover WindTunnel. It sucks...in a GOOOOOOOD way!!!!
At only $100 I am already happy with what it just got out of our living room and dining room area rugs. So I went over the rugs with our old sweeper, that just yesterday got the bag changed.

Then went over with the new one...oh...my...god. I would have taken a picture of what was then in the dirt cup, if I wouldn't be so embarassed by what I was laying on, on my rugs!!!! :HistericalSmiley: DISGUSTING... I had one of these going on http://www.thegame.gr/forum/style_emoticons/default/jawdrop.gif

So yeah...I'm sure the Dyson's are nice and all. But I mean we only have 1 cat, Nelson who doesn't shed. And mostly hardwood floors, that I swiffer...so I can't rationalize spending like half a grand on a sweeper hahah. When clearly already I can tell this one is 10x more better than the one we've been using for the past 5-10 years! So it's a big time improvement for us...and hopefully will help my moms allergies.

But I really like this one. It has the retracable cord which I didn't think would matter, but it rolls up in 5 seconds. Very easy to empty. Goes extremely well, almost by itself. Apparently has some each click open belt access, don't need to use screwdriver or anything, and has a belt window to see the belt if its getting worn out. It has a filter status button that lets you know if there is a problem it will turn red. I kinda wanted a little lighter of one, but honestly I didn't even really like the way the Dysons and Shark moved and felt. They felt akward to me, maybe you have to get used to them...but I like this it is a traditional "sweeper" feel. And those ones are pretty much all the same weight, around 15lbs.
But I hope it continues to amaze me. Tomorrow is my bedroom, which my cat spends like 90% of his time in...EEK!!! :eek2_gelb2:

But just want to let whoever was wandering. If anyone needs a new one, I'd already recommend this one just from 1 time use. It's on sale at Target for $99, from $129 till Saturday if anyone is interested!
And I already posted the link for it before I think. UH70120 is the model.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We've got the Dyson "animal"--you know, the one that costs like $500 :blink:--well, we've had it for like 18 months and have already had to have it repaired. The repairman said "you might as well put my number on speed-dial because there are a lot of problems with these vacuums. I have no idea if he's exaggerating or not, but that is his claim. Dyson did not charge us for the repair. I think it's a 5 yr warranty? Or more? Can't remember. The last hoover we had lasted 10+ years w/out a single problem.


----------

